# Wie Carriage Return Line Feed abfragen.



## schtinkesocke (10. Aug 2007)

Hallo,
ich bekomme ein Carriage Return Line Feed als String rein. Das denke ich jedenfalls. Als Integer ist es eine 10. Ist das ein Carriage Return Line Feed ? 

Jedenfalls muss ich darauf eine IF Bedingung ansetzten. 

Sowas wie:


```
if (wort.equals("/n");
```

oder


```
if (wort.equals("/r");
```


habe ich probiert aber es funktioniert nicht. Ich kann natürlich den String in ein char und dann in ein int casten aber das geht sicher anders oder?


----------



## tuxedo (10. Aug 2007)

probiers mal mit "contains" statt "equals" .. Vielleicht ist in dem String ja noch was anderes mit drin. Beispielsweise das was VOR dem Zeilenumbruch steht.

- Alex


----------



## mikachu (10. Aug 2007)

carriage return -> 13
line feed -> 10


----------



## thE_29 (10. Aug 2007)

In Windows ist ein Zeilenumbruch \r\n oder so in der Art! (oder war es so in Linux..  :bae
Am besten immer mit System.getProperty("line.separator") den Wert holen und mit dem vergleichen.

Jedenfalls gibts halt Unterschiede zwischen den OS!


----------



## schtinkesocke (10. Aug 2007)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich werde es ausprobieren. 

@ thE 29
Ich sehe gerade das du \r machst und ich /r versucht habe. Ich hoffe es liegt nicht daran das wäre mir schon  peinlich.


----------



## thE_29 (10. Aug 2007)

Jo, daran liegts eigentlich auch 

/n = /n und kein Enter!

Das nennt man EscapeSequenzen. Von Daher muss der Backslash ja auch so geschrieben werden \\ und nicht \

\n gibts und \r und \t = tabulator, etc..

Mir isses aber auch erst jetzt aufgefallen :bae:


----------



## tuxedo (10. Aug 2007)

Doch, daran wird es _auch_ liegen...  Ist mir bei meinem ersten Post leider nicht aufgefallen.


----------

